# Enco "made In Usa" Reamers



## Dan_S (Dec 2, 2015)

I needed a 10mm reamer for an upcoming project, so I took a chance and purchase one of the "Made in USA" ones and this i was pleasantly surprised at what I received. It's was reasonably priced, properly ground, razor sharp, and coated in what feels like a light coat of instrument oil, instead of cosmoline or some other random goup.

Upon closer inspection I found it was produced by a company called Yankee (I've not heard of them). Hopefully this will help someone in the future looking for reamers.
http://yankeereamers.com/


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 2, 2015)

The made in USA one may not be a Yankee next time. They don't list the company name become it varies as the supply chain shifts. The made in USA stuff has always been good quality in my experience. I've bought several of the import reamers for aluminum and they too have been just as you described. 
Dave


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 2, 2015)

dave2176 said:


> The made in USA one may not be a Yankee next time. They don't list the company name become it varies as the supply chain shifts.


I figured as much. I just thought I would pass along what I got as I ordered a bunch of stuff from Enco over black Friday, all of it was made in Usa, so I thought i would pass along what i got.



dave2176 said:


> The made in USA stuff has always been good quality in my experience. I've bought several of the import reamers for aluminum and they too have been just as you described.


That's good to know about the USA stuff. I'm always skeptical about purchases when I don't know exactly who made it. I've had more random luck with the import stuff. Some good, some so-so, but never anything really bad.


----------

